# Pics from Abbey this morning



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Popped along for a bit this morning. Full size versions are HERE...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

VERY NICE !!!

Lemon looks good. As does Tims ... as does everyone elses


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Some great looking cars there and the quality looks outstanding. I to pop in but I had to go kitchen shopping instead.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

What's the spec on the 350Zs then?

And can someone please tell me whether the Lemon's rocker cover is either chrome plated or polished?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Jim27 said:


> And can someone please tell me whether the Lemon's rocker cover is either chrome plated or polished?


Looks chromed, if you compare it to the inlet manifold and strut brace.


Looks like it was a good turnout, shame we couldn't get there! 

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great pics Dave ... mine came out crap 

Nice to meet you today too


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looks good shame i miss it(work) happy 40th


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Good old tony...










Twas good to see a few old faces and have a good chat. A really good day.

Many thanks to Abbey.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for showing the pics 

all the cars look great!

alex


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*bumper*

hi whot front bumper is on the jun super lemon. would like one on mine, & where to get, cheers. D


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

drewby said:


> hi whot front bumper is on the jun super lemon. would like one on mine, & where to get, cheers. D


Looks like the Jun one to me


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Abbey*

That picture of Tony... is that camera red eye or the results of that bottle of wine....  

Looks like a top day... sorry I missed it...


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

What a great day, nice to see everyone in one place for a change....

Thanks to Abbey for the hospitality!!

Cheers
Nick..


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Here are my pics ....

*First 10...*


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Second 10 ....*


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Happy Birthday, Ladies & Gents*

Thank you for taking the time to make a load of freeloaders (  ) feel welcome. I hope you're enjoying a quiet moment with more food & booze, thoroughly deserved as you folks worked so hard today.

Good to see Fuggles doing his butler imitation. Not bad, but don't give up that day job.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*PMJ*

No wasnt the camera, Missus poked me in the eye last nite for being too handy!!!!   

Tony


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Whos is the orange r32? looks very nice.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks like it was a great day.....gutted i missed it!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Orange 32*

Its our trackday car.Want a ride?

Tony


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

tonysoprano said:


> Its our trackday car.Want a ride?
> 
> Tony


Hell yeah!


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

respect to Abbey M/S. Big 4-0

Great day. Great Evening


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanx for posting up the pics. Looks like a great turn out with some top quality cars!

Cya O!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Looks like a great day, shame I missed it....was planning a trip, booked flight etc. but couldn't get the time away from work.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

What a Day:smokin: :smokin: 
And the NIGHT was just as good:smokin: :smokin:   :smokin: :smokin:   

Thank you Tony&Mark and all the Abbey Motorsport team for making it one of the best weekends for a long long time.

Great curry afterwards the Cobra way good to.
Where are all the Pies TIM & Nigel    
And did you see that massave Bolder Nigel     :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi all shame i coudn pop down  but at least I see a pic of the old girl :smokin: Got lots of plans for her next year with big sponser ship  hope to see you all soon.. I do like this but what is it doing at Abbey ? :smokin: 









Regards Dan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I like your rear spoiler Dan.   


Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> I like your rear spoiler Dan.
> 
> 
> Mick


So do i,it is slowing you down by 0.2 over the 1/4  

Still looks the part:smokin: 

Keith


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

t.j said:


> Hi all shame i coudn pop down  but at least I see a pic of the old girl :smokin: Got lots of plans for her next year with big sponser ship  hope to see you all soon.. I do like this but what is it doing at Abbey ? :smokin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a great day

all the best abbey  

oh...like the urban decay(containers and large pipes) next to the large executive gazeebo


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

jae said:


> Good to see Fuggles doing his butler imitation. Not bad, but don't give up that day job.


Thanks mate.  

I was told Bladerider, Guy and Henry were coming so it seemed the best way to make sure I got at least one sandwich.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

m6beg said:


> I like your rear spoiler Dan.
> 
> 
> Mick


 I like yours to Mick :smokin: The Lemon looks very tidy mate well done  

Hello Keith it wont be on there next year :smokin: 

It looks a bit out of place now with GT-aRt down the sides LOL  All will be revealed SOON...   

Regards Dan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Dan:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 



Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

That what i want to hear,all out drag for next year 
hope the Duke car runs fast times also.

This is what the UK drag scene needs

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks to all involved.*

The 500 mile round trip was well worth it. Had a great day and evening. 
Nice to catch up with a few old faces and to meet some new ones including the Norweigan boys.

Mick
Nigel ate all the pies. I'm in training for next year.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

keith said:


> That what i want to hear,all out drag for next year
> hope the Duke car runs fast times also.
> 
> This is what the UK drag scene needs
> ...


Hello Keith should be a good year next year... got few tricks up my sleve :smokin: 

Regards Dan


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> Its our trackday car.Want a ride?
> 
> Tony


Can I drive?  

Top day!

Cheers,

Gaz.


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*Drive*



Gazmo1 said:


> Can I drive?
> 
> Gaz.


I think that from your performance at Rockingham, its obvious that you cant drive Gaz


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I agree with you Andy , Def not on my driver list for next year is young Gaz.

Mark


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

give the guy a break, he how has his beer goggles from Spec savers


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Dont Worry*

Roller. You can drive my hairdressers car anytime ya like.LOL, You wouldnt want to roll that though.:smokin: :smokin:
Besides I said Ride not DRIVE.Sirry iriot.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd just like to add my thanks and congrats to Tony, Mark and all at Abbey, and the helpers, for such a great day... 

Cheers all :smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Cracking pics Dave,

I wish my camera skills were nearly as good. I didn't realise you were there, would have said hello!

Any chance you can send me the full size pics of my engine bay. I can't seem to get the full size ones off your link.

Cheers
Nito


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ill send them over Nito  

I was going to say Hi but people were 3 deep around your engine bay with you somewhere in the middle! 

The car really is looking amazing. Id be happy to take a few pics of it for you once its all 100% finished?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Sounds good Dave,

I'd be up for that, I can't figure out how to use the settings on my camera yet, maybe you could give me some pointers at the same time!!!

Thanks
Nito


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A big thanks to all involved!!
This was the best day/night that i have had for ages!!
For me to se all those avesome big power Gtr's ,speak to some of the owners and also the dinner/beer evening really was superb!!!!
Yes Mark this was realy worth the trip, i did not come home untill today but who cares!!
Thanks for taking good care of us Norwegians.

Regards,
rb26.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

rb26,

It was good to meet you. Sorry I didn't get to chat to you for longer. I was busy chasing around after the little one! Glad you enjoyed your trip to England, maybe you guys should come over to one of the competition days!!

Regards
Nito


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Nito,
It was nice to meet you and all the other Gtr owners i spoke to at this fabulous Abbey meeting.
You have a stunning Gtr that is for shure and that engine bay!!!!
Next year we vill try to come over to the ten of the best and hopefully other meetings.

Regards,
rb26.


----------

